# Considering DNP for Warming - I'll explain



## MikeOfBonsall (Feb 21, 2017)

My first priority is not to loose weight, even though my doctors says I must loose 30 lb, nor do I need get stronger. I am overweight because I have a very low metabolism and my body temperature is always low. EG my maintenance calorific intake to be stable weight is about 1300 cals/ day and my average body temperature is 96F.

Seems DNP could help in both of those issues as I over eat to keep warm but it does not happen. I know how DNP works, I know its history and I understand the side effects and risks.  I am a male about 200lb. I would be most grateful for an opinions on what I should do. yes/no, dosage etc.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 21, 2017)

You are not overweight because you have a very low metabolism. You are overweight because you've been eating more than your body needs for a very long time. 
You do not "over eat to keep warm", you overeat because you love food too much and have struggled to control your appetite for a very long time. 
You do not have a maintenance caloric intake of 1300cals/day. You need to learn more about tracking. 

Your post makes it very clear to me that you should NOT be messing around with DNP under any circumstances. 
You need to stop with the nonsensical logic, accept responsibility for your situation, and learn about diet & training - plenty of good threads on this board and I recommend starting with the stickies in the diet section. 
You can also get some bloodwork to rule out possible complications (hypothyroid, low T, etc) that may make losing weight more difficult but not impossible. I'll note that none of these metabolic complications will cause the 1300cal maintenance that your claiming.

None of this is what you want to hear. But its what you need to hear. Whether you'll step up to the plate and do what needs to be done is up to you


----------



## dirkmcgirk (Feb 21, 2017)

No offense OP but if your maintenance cals are 1300 a day, how are you not 500lbs right now?


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 21, 2017)

dirkmcgirk said:


> No offense OP but if your maintenance cals are 1300 a day, how are you not 500lbs right now?



i thought 1300 was very little maintenance for 200 lbs. You see it high?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 21, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> i thought 1300 was very little maintenance for 200 lbs. You see it high?



I think he means there is no way he has been eating 1300 cals


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 21, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think he means there is no way he has been eating 1300 cals



makes a little more sense if thats what he meant.


----------



## MikeOfBonsall (Feb 21, 2017)

Right Ron. I do mean when I eat more than 1300 cals/day I gain weight. I'm 35 lb over weight according to my doctor (200 lb. now) and I am taking in 2200 cals per day.
I disagree about what MissRippedZilla says in that constantly being cold (really cold with lower than normal body temperature - not only feeling cold) does have a natural tendancy to stimulate appetite. But it's not only that, it's the discomfort of always feeling cold and avoiding going out on cold days.


----------



## automatondan (Feb 21, 2017)

MikeOfBonsall said:


> Right Ron. I do mean when I eat more than 1300 cals/day I gain weight. I'm 35 lb over weight according to my doctor (200 lb. now) and I am taking in 2200 cals per day.
> I disagree about what MissRippedZilla says in that constantly being cold (really cold with lower than normal body temperature - not only feeling cold) does have a natural tendancy to stimulate appetite. But it's not only that, it's the discomfort of always feeling cold and avoiding going out on cold days.



Zilla knows more than most of us combined in regards to this stuff and what he said is true. Let me ask you, have you gotten a full blood panel to see if you actually have a thyroid or hypothalamus issue? Or are you just thinking you have these issues? Also, how long have you consistantly (without cheating or falling off the wagon) gone on 1300 calories daily? I almost guarantee you would be in a deficit and not at maintenance... (unless you are bed-ridden). One last question, do you use an app for keeping track of every calorie you put into your body? Are your measuring portion sizes?  If not, it is easy to assume one thing but not actually have it be very accurate at all...


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 22, 2017)

MikeOfBonsall said:


> I disagree about what *Mr*RippedZilla says in that constantly being cold (really cold with lower than normal body temperature - not only feeling cold) does have a natural tendancy to stimulate appetite. But it's not only that, it's the discomfort of always feeling cold and avoiding going out on cold days.



Lots of things stimulate appetite. Whether you act on the stimulus is still up to you. 
"The discomfort of always feeling cold and avoiding going out on cold days." If that's a good enough reason for DNP use then I guess that means everyone should jump on appetite suppressants to counteract the discomfort of living in a society that is designed to make you fat. Hell, I should probably be on a bunch of opioids right now to numb me from the discomfort of being surrounded by mental inferiority. My sarcasm meter is running high in case readers were wondering...

Asssuming a normal body temp of 97.8-98.2, a 1 degree drop below this is responsible for a 7-10% drop in metabolism. 
So if your genuinely walking around at 96F, then that's a 14-20% drop. While significant, it's still a shitty excuse for you being 35lbs overweight. 
This is something that has been measured MANY times, its a fact, and I'll gladly post the data if you wish to see for yourself that your "1300cal maintenance" claim is nonsense.  

None of this changes the advice I gave in my original post:
1) Get bloodwork to find out the CAUSE of your slower metabolism and, if necessary, take the appropriate action to counteract it. 
2) Stop the excuses and accept responsibility for your situation. 
3) Read the educational stickies here, especially in the diet section that talk about tracking your cals & macros, and apply what you learn. 
4) DNP is not for you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 22, 2017)

If supervised for this thyroid issue why haven't the docs put you on synthroid or similar?


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 22, 2017)

Dnp would be a bad choice 

Get bloods done every couple weeks to monitor what's going on.   

You just need to be doing more activity/cardio.


----------



## MikeOfBonsall (Feb 23, 2017)

I have been on the 1300 cal diet for a bout 4 months several times and in that time I have got down to 170, but I can't keep it up and when I go back to 2200 I put the weight back on fast. I really do have a very low metabolism and I am taking prescription levothyroxine. I do have hypothyroidism as my thyroid was killed with radiation to lower my heart rate 30 years ago which my doctor now considers was a mistake. I'll also add that I exercise a lot. Play golf walking three times a week and hike often.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 23, 2017)

MikeOfBonsall said:


> I have been on the 1300 cal diet for a bout 4 months several times and in that time I have got down to 170, but I can't keep it up and when I go back to 2200 I put the weight back on fast. I really do have a very low metabolism and I am taking prescription levothyroxine. I do have hypothyroidism as my thyroid was killed with radiation to lower my heart rate 30 years ago which my doctor now considers was a mistake. I'll also add that I exercise a lot. Play golf walking three times a week and hike often.



So 2200cals is your maintenance, not the 1300 you originally claimed.

Everyone struggles with weight loss maintenance and DNP, along with all other pharma options, is next to useless in this regard. So again, not suitable for your goals.


----------



## MikeOfBonsall (Feb 24, 2017)

The VERY FIRST LINE in my post was that WEIGHT LOSS IS NOT MY AIM. It's getting my body temperature to rise to where I am comfortable and there are may other medical issues like rheumatism that would benefit from me not shivering all the time.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 24, 2017)

MikeOfBonsall said:


> The VERY FIRST LINE in my post was that WEIGHT LOSS IS NOT MY AIM. It's getting my body temperature to rise to where I am comfortable and there are may other medical issues like rheumatism that would benefit from me not shivering all the time.



Oh yes, the same sentence that says your doc wants you to drop 30lbs because your fat.

At this point, I'm past giving a shit since you've clearly made your mind up long before creating this pointless thread.
You asked for opinions and received a unanimous "no, its a ****ing stupid idea" from everyone - they're simply too nice to point it out as clearly as I am. If you cannot understand why normal people use stuff like clothing & central heating for warmth rather than a metabolic poison with no long term safety record then your beyond any help.

Good luck with your experiment.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 24, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Oh yes, the same sentence that says your doc wants you to drop 30lbs because your fat.
> 
> At this point, I'm past giving a shit since you've clearly made your mind up long before creating this pointless thread.
> You asked for opinions and received a unanimous "no, its a ****ing stupid idea" from everyone - they're simply too nice to point it out as clearly as I am. If you cannot understand why normal people use stuff like clothing & central heating for warmth rather than a metabolic poison with no long term safety record then your beyond any help.
> ...



you're*

10char


:32 (16):


----------



## MikeOfBonsall (Feb 24, 2017)

I started this thread because I read that taking DNP to keep warm is common in Siberia and with the Russian army when in the arctic or in winter. The weight thing was just an attempt to kill two birds with one stone.
But to summarize what I hear hear, DNP is used if at all by boards members here for muscle develoment and nothing else?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 24, 2017)

MikeOfBonsall said:


> I started this thread because I read that taking DNP to keep warm is common in Siberia and with the Russian army when in the arctic or in winter. The weight thing was just an attempt to kill two birds with one stone.
> But to summarize what I hear hear, DNP is used if at all by boards members here for muscle develoment and nothing else?



DNP does not help develop muscle it's for fat loss. Problem is you are still learning how to eat properly in a way that works for you - especially quantity.

You could use dnp to lose fat. But as soon as you stop you will just start putting the fat right back on.

In general we don't recommend the addition of chemical enhancements before you have the basics down especially nutrition 101.


----------



## automatondan (Feb 24, 2017)

MikeOfBonsall said:


> I started this thread because I read that taking DNP to keep warm is common in Siberia and with the Russian army when in the arctic or in winter. The weight thing was just an attempt to kill two birds with one stone.
> But to summarize what I hear hear, DNP is used if at all by boards members here for muscle develoment and nothing else?



Changing your diet/increasing calories (appropriately) and eating several times a day instead of once or twice daily will raise your metabolic rate as well as body temp. My guess is if you are eating very little, you are also not eating very often....? Also, working out regularly will increase your metabolic rate as well (as well as body temp). It sounds like you just need to start doing more and eating more and more often... and you need consistancy without compromise.


----------



## MikeOfBonsall (Feb 25, 2017)

I have to respond I don't agree. I know I have a strong appetite and I agree eating less would be good, but I try that very hard. I'm always hungry, but to answer the last post i eat small meals four times a day and walk 4 miles at least three times a week and am physically active by being on my feet for most of the day. When I sit at my desk to write like this is is the only time I do sit. To give you an example of how cold I am I play golf walking and carrying my clubs when it is 95F and I'm the only person on the course and I feel just comfortable. 

I understand DNP can be dangerous (buy not compared to the oxycodone and testosterone my doctor gives me to help me keep warm and mask the pain) but I think some of you guys are a we bit too conservative. The right solution to a problem is often not doable and cheating is better than nothing.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 25, 2017)

MikeOfBonsall said:


> I have to respond I don't agree. I know I have a strong appetite and I agree eating less would be good, but I try that very hard. I'm always hungry, but to answer the last post i eat small meals four times a day and walk 4 miles at least three times a week and am physically active by being on my feet for most of the day. When I sit at my desk to write like this is is the only time I do sit. To give you an example of how cold I am I play golf walking and carrying my clubs when it is 95F and I'm the only person on the course and I feel just comfortable.
> 
> I understand DNP can be dangerous (buy not compared to the oxycodone and testosterone my doctor gives me to help me keep warm and mask the pain) but I think some of you guys are a we bit too conservative. The right solution to a problem is often not doable and cheating is better than nothing.



You are a fukking idiot plain and simple. Stop trying to seek justification for your retarded desires. No one will give it to you. Do whatever it is that you and but for God's sake stop the whining.


----------



## Retrodreams (Feb 27, 2017)

MikeOfBonsall said:


> I have to respond I don't agree. I know I have a strong appetite and I agree eating less would be good, but I try that very hard. I'm always hungry, but to answer the last post i eat small meals four times a day and walk 4 miles at least three times a week and am physically active by being on my feet for most of the day. When I sit at my desk to write like this is is the only time I do sit. To give you an example of how cold I am I play golf walking and carrying my clubs when it is 95F and I'm the only person on the course and I feel just comfortable.
> 
> I understand DNP can be dangerous (buy not compared to the oxycodone and testosterone my doctor gives me to help me keep warm and mask the pain) but I think some of you guys are a we bit too conservative. The right solution to a problem is often not doable and cheating is better than nothing.


When you brought up DNP to your doctor and referenced the Russian soldier study, what did he/she tell you?


----------



## MikeOfBonsall (Feb 27, 2017)

What you guys got against DNP? Only three recorded deaths from it when thousands die from many of the steroids pushed here. Maybe it's because you don't sell DNP?


----------



## D-max (Feb 27, 2017)

MikeOfBonsall said:


> What you guys got against DNP? Only three recorded deaths from it when thousands die from many of the steroids pushed here. Maybe it's because you don't sell DNP?


Please show me where you found that "thousands die from many of the steroids pushed here". Actually, show me one example of a fatal steroid overdose. Just one. I'll wait. Forever.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 27, 2017)

D-max said:


> Please show me where you found that "thousands die from many of the steroids pushed here". Actually, show me one example of a fatal steroid overdose. Just one. I'll wait. Forever.



Use this name elsewhere?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 27, 2017)

MikeOfBonsall said:


> What you guys got against DNP? Only three recorded deaths from it when thousands die from many of the steroids pushed here. Maybe it's because you don't sell DNP?



Many of us use dnp here as well as steroids.

There are more than three dnp deaths just look at the French munitions factories where it's use for weight loss was accidentally discovered.

And thousands from steroids?

You are very confused. 

Please show me that only 3 died from dnp thousands died from steroids and that steroids are pushed here. I don't see banners advertising their sale anywhere here.


----------



## D-max (Feb 28, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Use this name elsewhere?


Of course. I came here awhile back for a less hostile dnp environment.


----------



## Retrodreams (Feb 28, 2017)

MikeOfBonsall said:


> What you guys got against DNP? Only three recorded deaths from it when thousands die from many of the steroids pushed here. Maybe it's because you don't sell DNP?


You didn't answer my question. What did your doc say? 

Look, many here use DNP but they do so with a controlled diet and plan. The fact that you are admittedly sloppy with your diet and personal behaviors makes you an at-risk candidate for side effects, one of which is loss of life.


----------

